# Rabbit water bottle - 2 Liter bottle conversion kit?



## SpruceMoose (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone used a "2 liter bottle conversion kit"? 

Both Bass Equipment & Tractor Supply sell them. I'm thinking of buying 3 and would like to know if they leak?


----------



## monsoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Tried a total of three and they all leaked. My 32 oz. ones leak if they are full all the way but if they are 3/4 full they don't. I was assuming it had something with higher pressure on the nipple.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

What i found out is the pop bottles side walls were not strong enough. The walls crushed under the weight of the water, forcing the water out of the nozzle.
So what I did is use a second bottle and some duct tape to make a reinforsing sleave. Basically cut top and bottom from second bottle, slit up the side then tape on the first bottle.
Still the neck of the pop bottle does crush after a while, so I reuse the side walls to remake a new one. Just need to keep an eye on them. Now this could have just been the pop bottles we use. Other brands of bottles may hold up better.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Wouldn't it just be so much easier to set up a semi-automatic watering system using a 5 gallon bucket, 1/2 inch pvc pipe and nipple and pipe saddles. I have a bunch extra of the nipples and saddles. PM me if interested in buying them. Cost would be $3.00 for the nipple and saddle set.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

We use them on the grow out cages but like Squashnut, we have had trouble with them "collapsing" and the water all draining out. I never thought about making them a sleeve. That's an awesome idea! Thanks!!
Melissa


----------



## rhainyne (Jul 12, 2006)

I made 2 liter water bottles(or rather, my DH did) using dewdrop tips - poked/drilled a hole in the side towards the bottom, below the ring where the plastic is thicker, poked the tip through, and epoxied it in place. Only thing I have to make sure of is that the cap isn't screwed on tight, otherwise it won't let the water out...

I thought I had pics, but can't seem to find them...will try to remember to take the camera out to the barn with me


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't use Coke bottles if they have the new shorter cap. The old fasteners won't tighten down enough to keep them from leaking.

1 liter pop bottles work, but don't hold any more water than a regular water bottle.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

the trick is what type of pop bottle you use. the concave coke bottles are the best.


----------



## SpruceMoose (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone!!


----------



## monsoon (Feb 28, 2008)

I went to return bottles and cans last night and found an empty glass fifth. Rather than return it i cleaned it filled it with water and threw a nipple on it. Works great and the thick glass acted as an insulator. Then i got thinking about a friend who got back from Iraq. While over there he discovered other troops putting white socks over their water bottles because it insulates and reflects light.


----------

